# dump trailer wall height question



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

for those of you with dump trailers. how high did you extend your sides?

my trailer has stock steel sides that are 24 inches. I built new sides today but left the 2x4 stakes long incase I wanted to even higher and then I'll trim them off flush. I was originally thinking 4 (2x8s with a small space in between them) so that is what I did today. from the floor of the trailer to the top board is almost 54" high. If I go with one more 2x8, I will have just over 5'. Is that too high?

What did most of you guys make your wall extensions?

BTW, I used regular framing and then coated it with austrailian timber oil that I had left over from a job a while back. The boards are a lot lighter, the pressure treated would have added a lot more weight and the sides would have been really heavy to remove if I ever need to.

I don't want to trim the 2x4s just yet until I know for sure I won't go another board higher.

thanks!
dan


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

How high are overpasses?

Most I have seen have 3 on the sides and 4 on the front.

I have to think 4 high is a lord's plenty.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> If I go with one more 2x8, I will have just over 5'. Is that too high?


Leaving aside the weight capacity for the moment, how high are you willing to sling your trash to get it into the trailer? That would be one of my prime considerations.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Tins, I will most likely be loading everything from the rear. The gates swing open like barn doors, or it can be locked together as one tailgate. Just like most of our rolloffs, we open the door and load them up that way. I think at the height it at now. we could still throw some over the top but it's higher than a 30 yarder wall height at this point since it's got axles and tires under it. I will leave it 4 high and it should be just fine. 
I don't think this added that much weight to the trailer. the 2x8s were dried and perfectly straight too. The oil looks great, I'll give it another coat tomorrow and take some pics. I just have to relocated the roller cover up on top sides now.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot that one has the barn door gates. In that case, sure, go to the moon if you want.

The other part of the equation, now that the moment has passed, is weight. Not the lumber; that's trivial for a dump trailer. Tall walls might tend to psych you into overloading it, unless your stuff is typically more bulky than heavy. 

Wouldn't hurt anything to leave the 2x4 stubs sticking up there for a while until you've had some time to evaluate the current configuration.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I can't really get the roller cover to work with the studs sticking up. i'll check it out more tomorrow. 

most of our debris is more bulky than heavy. The trailer was built for 12k (two 6k lb axles) but I had it re-titled so that it was 10k so that I could legally go into PA without a CDL. I can still go up to 12k and be safe. The trailer was 3500 empty when I bough it. I think I should be fine.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

My two dump trailers have two foot steel factory built and painted extensions. The 04 has three individual sides, one front, and two rear sections. The 09 has one side, one front, and two rear sections. Although the 09 is wider than the 04 I like the side walls on the 04 better. Typicaly on low pitched roofs were all the debris it tossed from rooftop into trailer I run the 09. On steep roofs were most of the debris is tossed onto the ground then into the trailer I run the 04. 

If you throw all the debris into the rear more than than likely you'll have to transfer some load to the front. One thing to learn when towing a dump trailer, you want an even load! My trailers are 14ft long so it takes quite an arm to throw from the rear to the front!

Have thought about using a plasma cutter to cut up the side walls on the 09 but don't want to compromise the integrity of the material in any way.

I'll be honest, solid metal painted to match side walls sure look a lot sharper than wood side walls.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I didn't want welded on steel side extensions. I stained the wood and it looks really good so that is the route I'm going. I stuck with 4 (2x8s) high and I think it's just right. When I start using it and think they are too low, I only have to make a few more stakes and then add one more or two more 2x8s on top. I don't think that will be the case.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

The side extensions on both of my trailers are not welded on, they can be removed. Recall the first one which basicly was a demo trailer with free side walls was over a grand seperate.

Wood sides work good too and they are cheaper and you can paint them too.


----------

